# Performance Gain From Threshold/Interval Training



## seven-22 (Apr 8, 2007)

Injuries have kept me from reaching a peak the last few years. Generally, I've been able to build a decent base that included approximately three months of low intensity work including technique and strength building exercises. However, a reoccurring injury has kept me from ever getting very far in to threshold and interval work. 

I’d like to know what I have been missing out on. 

At the end of the endurance phase of training I could do the local hill climb in 26.5 minutes. My plan was to do a month of threshold training followed by a month of interval training (both done while climbing). If I were able to complete my training program, what improvements might I expect to see in the hill climb time trial? 

I realize any reply is purely speculation but I suppose most coaches have a general idea of what improvements in sustainable power can be expected following the endurance phase of training. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm not a "certified coach" so take w/ salt. 

But... 3 months of base work? Geez buddy, life's too short... those of us with jobs and families know that intensity is a year-round part of the plan. I think Carmichael just mentioned that in one of his articles.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

seven-22 said:


> At the end of the endurance phase of training I could do the local hill climb in 26.5 minutes. My plan was to do a month of threshold training followed by a month of interval training (both done while climbing). If I were able to complete my training program, what improvements might I expect to see in the hill climb time trial?


That's really a power to weight ratio question. Figure out what the grade is and run the numbers on the calculator on analyticcycling.com to solve for power. Then play with increases in power to see what they do to your time.

IMHO, to get the biggest benefit you'll need to work on threshold stuff for longer... say 8-12 weeks, then do the intervals. In that case a power gain of 5-10% is probably reasonable.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Intervals are done year round for most people...the intensity and time change throughout the year, though.

I'll go a little above shawndoggy's recommendation and say 16 weeks would be better. Skip the low intensity if you aren't riding more than 15hrs/wk. Keep your threshold work and try to get in at least a couple hours of L3/L4 work a week.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

shawndoggy said:


> That's really a power to weight ratio question. Figure out what the grade is and run the numbers on the calculator on analyticcycling.com to solve for power. Then play with increases in power to see what they do to your time.
> 
> IMHO, to get the biggest benefit you'll need to work on threshold stuff for longer... say 8-12 weeks, then do the intervals. In that case a power gain of 5-10% is probably reasonable.


...30 watts in 8-12 weeks?!

I want to see your workouts...


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

estone2 said:


> ...30 watts in 8-12 weeks?!
> 
> I want to see your workouts...


It'd be 12-16 weeks once you add in the four weeks of "interval training," and he's said that he's never gotten a proper peak (and sounds like never really focused on threshold training). So medoubts that he's starting from a 300w FTP. Probably more like 200, so we're talking 10-20w predicted increase.

And, as a matter of fact, using a similar program but with a bit longer of a SST build (probably like 24 weeks?) I did add 30 watts to MY ftp last year (280 to 310), and I've been training "seriously" for about five years (seriously in quotes because I at least _thought_ I was training seriously). So I don't think 10% is out of the ballpark for a moderately trained cyclist.


----------

